
TensorFlow: How to optimise your input pipeline with queues and multi-threading - morgangiraud
https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-how-to-optimise-your-input-pipeline-with-queues-and-multi-threading-e7c3874157e0#.gwpgs7m3w
======
morgangiraud
Hello everybody,

TLDR:

\- I implement a first basic neural net using the "feed_dict" system

\- I show step by step how to use queues in TF

\- I update the first example with a queue implementation and show that i
train 33% faster the neural net

\- bonus: Some more code on queues on my Github in the references section

